# Installer un LINUX sur mon MAC => HELP



## flashednick (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais installer une distribution linux sur mon MBP - Elle est en boot-cd actuellement et j'aimerais pouvoir l'installer en "dur".

Comment proc&#233;der?

J'aimerais aussi cr&#233;er une partition d'environ 15Go... La aussi j'aurais besoin de vos lumi&#232;res 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!!


----------



## flashednick (6 Juillet 2007)

J'ai trouver un super .pdf pour installer linux tout est expliqué.

La seul question est: Puisje-installer deux OS sur mon MAC (OSX + Linux?) et choisir la procédure de boot au démarrage comme sur un windows & linux?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi pas utiliser un logiciel de virtualisation type Parallels ???


----------



## spirit18 (6 Juillet 2007)

parce que la virtualisation bouffe des ressources

c'est bien pour les serveurs qui n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de ressources, enfin pas les même que celles des stations. car les serveurs n'ont pas pour vocation de diffuser directement de la TV (traité par la GPU).

et je ne vois pas pourquoi le dual boot serait impossible sur mac. 
regarde du coté de fedora fr (son wiki) pour plus de renseignement.


----------



## flashednick (6 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pourquoi pas utiliser un logiciel de virtualisation type Parallels ???





spirit18 a dit:


> parce que la virtualisation bouffe des ressources
> 
> c'est bien pour les serveurs qui n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de ressources, enfin pas les même que celles des stations. car les serveurs n'ont pas pour vocation de diffuser directement de la TV (traité par la GPU).
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos réponses!!

Encore les ressources posent pas trop de problèmes - J'ai de la réserve. C'est plus parce-qu'il faudra, à chaque fois faire des installations (le système linux de base que je veut mettre suffit pas, faut installer une mise à jour à chaque fois et même si ca prends quelques minutes c'est une contrainte). Surtout que ca me reviendrait au même qu'avec un boot-cd du point de vue utilisation. Sans compter que je suis pas sur que tout sois reconnu sous un boot virtuel (linux est capricieux).

Sauf si je me trompe ?




Je me pose la question sur le dual boot - Car j'ai cru comprendre qu'au niveau "OSX + Windows" il y avait des difficultés (faut installer bootcamp il me semble) donc je sais pas si ca marche avec Linux.

Je jette un coup d'oeuil sur fedora - Si je trouve quelque chose je mettrais la solution sur le topic


----------



## ntx (6 Juillet 2007)

Il existe un forum d&#233;di&#233; &#224; UNIX qui sera plus adapt&#233; &#224; ce genre de sujet. 
Ensuite vient la question : as-tu r&#233;ellement besoin d'installer Linux ?


----------



## spirit18 (6 Juillet 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Il existe un forum dédié à UNIX qui sera plus adapté à ce genre de sujet.


mais mac os x c'est de l'unix  c'est du XNU (basé sur BSD) mélé à du Mach


ntx a dit:


> Ensuite vient la question : as-tu réellement besoin d'installer Linux ?


s'il a envie d'essayer ce n'est  pas nous qui allons l'en dissuader, je pense qu'il est assez grand pour savoir ce qu'il fait


----------



## ntx (6 Juillet 2007)

spirit18 a dit:


> mais mac os x c'est de l'unix  c'est du XNU (bas&#233; sur BSD) m&#233;l&#233; &#224; du Mach


C'est pas la question :
Mac OSX sur le forum Mac OSX
Linux sur le forum Unix, Linux & Open Source, c'est l&#224; qu'il trouvera les questions &#224; ses r&#233;ponses.


----------



## flashednick (6 Juillet 2007)

ntx a dit:


> C'est pas la question :
> Mac OSX sur le forum Mac OSX
> Linux sur le forum Unix, Linux & Open Source, c'est l&#224; qu'il trouvera les questions &#224; ses r&#233;ponses.



C'est plus les r&#233;ponses &#224; mes questions que l'inverse dont j'ai besoin 

==> Donc si un modo pourrait d&#233;placer le sujet dans la s&#233;ction ad&#233;quate - Merci.



Oui j'ai besoin de Linux, car certains logiciel (dont j'ai besoin) ne sont disponibles que sur Linux. 

L'autre solution serait de le mettre sur une cl&#233; USB externe - Mais la aussi je ne sais pas comment l'installer dessus. 




Bon, ben direction la bonne section&#8230;


----------



## ntx (6 Juillet 2007)

flashednick a dit:


> C'est plus les réponses à mes questions que l'inverse dont j'ai besoin


C'est la fin de la semaine :rose: :rateau:  


> Oui j'ai besoin de Linux, car certains logiciel (dont j'ai besoin) ne sont disponibles que sur Linux.


Pour le portage des applications Linux sur Mac OSX, il existe Fink et Darwin Port.


----------

